# Indoor/outdoor cats and babies?



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Should I lock them outside when the baby is born? For how long? Are they really horribly dangerous? They do ocassionally bring lizards or mice to eat in the kitchen which freaks me out, but on the other hand, my infant will not be crawling around on the floor. I think two of my cats will run far far away from the baby, but one of them is pretty affectionate and likes to cuddle with pretty much anyone who walks in the door. I'll be baby-wearing as much as possible and keeping the door shut to the cats when i'm in the shower or napping with baby etc, but should I lock them outside for awhile too?
I don't know, the kitties are part of the family, but obviously baby comes first. I wouldn't have a problem if they were completely indoor cats, but that would cause more trouble than it's worth at this point because of the cat litter situation alone...


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I certainly would not lock the cats outside. I have two cats. One stays FAR away from the baby. The other likes to cuddle against him so I make sure she is never alone in a room with him - just in case. I don't really see a problem. When he's moving I may have to adapt things again if he's bugging them, but we'll deal with that then.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I think excluding pets is far more dangerous as resentment (and acting out) is common.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess my biggest concern is diseases or something they might be carrying in from outside.
One of my cats is very very motherly (she had a giant litter of kittens before we got around to spaying her...sigh..) and I have to say she practiced AP









She has also taken to grooming any new cats that come around once she's used to them and bringing in little animals to feed the other cats. It may have been in protest to the diet I put them on... I have since resigned myself to feeding them as much as they want and just hope they don't get too fat or unhealthy. I guess I have this image of her bringing little dead animals to my baby to feed him/her..


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I think if you are reasonably vigilant, your baby will be fine. The germs in your house from the cats are germs your immune system is used to and the antibodies your baby will receive while nursing. As for dead mice, etc.--believe me, stuff will happen (your kid will eat dog poop, etc.)--just deal with it when it happens


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

hi


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Our cats are pretty much indoor cats- they are both 13 and though one loves to sneak out if a door or window is left open, he doesn't go far. They wer both outdoor /indoor cats when DD was a baby, and we didn't have problem.

My biggest problem now is that one of them loves to sleep with me at night (on my head if he had his way) and when the baby slept with me, that was a big problem. I was vigilant about not letting them near the baby, and they did learn. I didn't leave them unattended, and still don't, but really it's not a huge issue.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks so much for the reassurance!! the cats will be very happy to not be banished.







:


----------

